# HELP! Problem with AD22VF Brake Upgrade...



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

just got the AD22VF brake upgrade from Courtesy Nissan and installed them today. they did NOT come with the torque members so i just bolted the caliper to the control arm (where the stock torque member bolts went). anyone know if running it w/o the torque member is bad?

anyways, ran into so problems and broke one of my lug nuts off while it was still attached to the hub. so need to replace the hub tommorrow. installation went fine and bled the brakes, but problem is that i have no brakes. there is hardly any pressure. im pretty disappointed right now, but im going to bleed them again tommorrow.

any ideas to give out? please anything will help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

try bleeding the master cylinder


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You *must* use the AD22 torque member.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Like its said above you must use the AD22 bracket. I think you may be confused. Seems to me that there is no way in heck you can bolt up a AD22 caliper without the bracket. You shouldnt have to bleed the master cyl. to change calipers. Im thinking you did not get them bled correctly. BTW yes it would be bad to run the calipers without the brackets...the brakes would NEVER work.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

One more thing. You dont have to replace the whole hub if you broke off a lug stud/nut. You can just replace the stud and nut.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

thanks for all your responses. i got 4 new studs for the passenger side hub at the stealership. they flushed my entire brake system and for some reason im still getting a mushy pedal feel. i saw the mechanic flush the system so im stumped why i have so much freeplay in the pedal. any ideas?

i must have got my terms all mixed up. the torque member is the piece that attaches to the control arm and bracket, correct? if so, i did not receive one that fits the ad22vf calipers with my kit from courtesy nissan. i am using the ad22vf calipers + rotors. everything bolted on great and installation wasnt bad at all. but im still not sure why im not getting my full braking capacity.

again thanks for all responses.


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Must be terminology...I always thought the "torque member" was simply the caliper bracket-- ie) the stationary part which houses the moving parts (piston and caliper clamp).

If that isn't it I couldn't tell you what my "torque member" was!!!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Torque member and bracket..same thing. It is the part the caliper bolts to or you can call it the part that bolts to the spindle. Its all the same part.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

any ideas on the freeplay of the pedal? i just dont think im getting full braking capacity. just doesnt seem right. it may be just because i havent adjusted yet.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

You can adjust the freeplay on the pedal easy. Look up under the dash and you'll see a rod that goes to the top of the brake pedal. There is a jam nut on it. Loosen the jam nut and turn the rod clockwise to decrease the freeplay. You'll have to play with to get it where you want it. Take the car out and drive it to get the brakes up to operating temp and make shure the brakes don't drag when warmed up. Thats it you'll just have to play with it to get it where you like it and make shure to tighten the jam nut up when your done. Hope this helps.


----------



## MaddMatt (Jan 26, 2003)

This may be a dumb question, but did you also change the rotors???


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

of course i changed the rotors. wouldnt be able to use the ad22 calipers w/ stock rotors. ill try adjusting the pedal. thanks again for the responses.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

How much did the setup cost you? Including taking it to a shop to bleed the brakes. I really want to upgrade my brakes. Especially after last night, i almost slammed into a Toyota 4runner, it got me mad cause there was no one in front of her and she hit the brakes really hard. I hate not having ABS.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *How much did the setup cost you? Including taking it to a shop to bleed the brakes. I really want to upgrade my brakes. Especially after last night, i almost slammed into a Toyota 4runner, it got me mad cause there was no one in front of her and she hit the brakes really hard. I hate not having ABS. *


$520 shipped from Courtesy Nissan in Texas. bleeding the brakes is an easy task, very do-able for the everyday person. just get a one-man brake bleeder kit from an Autozone. if you need to ill write up how to bleed the brakes.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *How much did the setup cost you? Including taking it to a shop to bleed the brakes. I really want to upgrade my brakes. Especially after last night, i almost slammed into a Toyota 4runner, it got me mad cause there was no one in front of her and she hit the brakes really hard. I hate not having ABS. *



If you want/need ABS the AD's wont help you.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hmm, maybe you need a bigger master cylinder, maybe the problem is that you are not generating enough pressure in your lines, have you thought of that, I'm kinda a newb, but I did my brakes myself, please don't flame.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I wont flame. He should be fine running the ADs with the stock MC. Lots of people have done it with no problems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *If you want/need ABS the AD's wont help you. *


 thats b/s! with the larger ad's you're much less prone to pad/fluid fade do to better heat dissipation. 

Ric
97 se-r w/abs and ad's


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Read what I said and what he said again. He said he hates not having ABS. Putting the AD's on wont give him ABS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

He also did not say that he locked up his brakes. since he said he hated not having abs i assumed he had brake fade. to many assumptions i suppose? 

Ric


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe, I just dont want him to to be confused about the AD's thats all. I wanted to let him know that even though they come from an ABS car that they would not give him ABS.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay, that day my brakes did lock. I realize the AD22VF wont give me ABS either. Sorry for my vague post. Thanks though for the clarification.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i figure most people who did the brake upgrade, upgraded to stainless steel lines and used better brake fluid. im using brake fluid they used from the factory and stock lines. gives it a less responsive feel i assume.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *I wont flame. He should be fine running the ADs with the stock MC. Lots of people have done it with no problems. *


No he's right, it would be a good Idea to change the MC. It's not that it doesn't work properly it just takes more piston action to fill the fill the cavities at the piston. So the new MC will push more fluid to the calipers thereby filling faster and less pedal movement. They still work it just feels a bit wierd. My friend just did the conversion and has the same feeling. the brakes work fine though even at the track, pedal just goes down a bit before you feel the brakes engage.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

You can upgrade to an Altima M/C. I think the pedal play is normal you jus' have to adjust it that's all. Try to diagnose a bad M/C, does the pedal slowly go to the floor if you hold the pedal all the way down to the floor?? Is so then your M/C is bypassing.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Anyone need AD22VF upgrade chek the site we have a kit for $519.45. Comes with rebuilt calipers and "torque members" lol, Cross-Drilled and Slotted rotors and EBC greenstuff pads. PM me to order them up.

www.sr20development.com


----------

